# mirror



## ICE (Oct 28, 2015)

I think I have asked this before.  But it would have been a long time ago and I can't remember what was decided. The way I recall this is that the mirror, while not required, if there it is required per 11B to reach the floor so that a person in a wheel chair can get all of them in the reflection.  It could be that I made it up too.  Or maybe it was Jeff 'cause he's done that with ADA in the past.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 28, 2015)

Tilt the mirror forward should do the trick, I beleive they make brackets to get the required angle needed.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2015)

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/accessibility/12462-tilt-angled-mirrors-questions.html


----------



## mark handler (Oct 28, 2015)

The old ADAAG had made comment to angle the mirror *BUT not under the 2010 ADASAD*http://www.ada.gov/racheck.pdf Lower or tilt down the mirror. *But now outdated*

*CA  11B-603.3 Mirrors.* Mirrors located above lavatories or countertops shall be installed with the bottom edge of the reflecting surface 40 inches maximum above the finish floor or ground. Mirrors not located above lavatories or countertops shall be installed with the bottom edge of the reflecting surface 35 inches maximum above the finish floor or ground.

*CBC Advisory; which is the same as the new ADASAD*

*Advisory* 11B-603.3 Mirrors. A single full-length mirror can accommodate a greater number of people, including children. In order for mirrors to be usable by people who are ambulatory and people who use wheelchairs, the top edge of mirrors should be 74 inches  minimum from the floor or ground.


----------



## ICE (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks again to MH and his library of historic facts and fantasies.

Bewary of Old wives tales such as this one. "Always" check your sources.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2015)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Thanks again to MH and his library of historic facts and fantasies.Bewary of Old wives tales such as this one. "Always" check your sources.


Which cited source is a fantasy?


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Your comment about tilted mirrors is taken out of context: (not recommended) Hate to be forensic but this is what it says.

Mirrors [4.19.6]

ADAAG does not require a mirror above the lavatory but requires that if mirrors are provided, at least one must be accessible. The mounting height of the bottom of mirrors at accessible lavatories (40 inches maximum above the floor) is based on the standard eye level range of adults seated in wheelchairs (43 to 51 inches). Recommendations: Full-length mirrors that extend up to standard height (74 inches minimum recommended) are a good idea because they serve a broader range of people, including those of short stature and children. Tilted mirrors, though not prohibited, are not recommended because they give a distorted image to a person seated in a wheelchair and cannot be used by a standing person. Clear floor space (30 by 48 inches minimum) for a forward approach located outside the swing of doors should be provided at full-length mirrors.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 29, 2015)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Your comment about tilted mirrors is taken out of context: (not recommended) Hate to be forensic but this is what it says.Mirrors [4.19.6]
> 
> ADAAG does not require a mirror above the lavatory but requires that if mirrors are provided, at least one must be accessible. The mounting height of the bottom of mirrors at accessible lavatories (40 inches maximum above the floor) is based on the standard eye level range of adults seated in wheelchairs (43 to 51 inches). Recommendations: Full-length mirrors that extend up to standard height (74 inches minimum recommended) are a good idea because they serve a broader range of people, including those of short stature and children. Tilted mirrors, though not prohibited, are not recommended because they give a distorted image to a person seated in a wheelchair and cannot be used by a standing person. Clear floor space (30 by 48 inches minimum) for a forward approach located outside the swing of doors should be provided at full-length mirrors.


Not taken out of context

And did you look at the link to *Checklist for Existing Facilities *

And the term "Tilt" is not in the ADAAG, It is in commentary

https://www.access-board.gov/guidelines-and-standards/buildings-and-sites/about-the-ada-standards/background/adaag

All this is Moot. NOT in "Current code or Guidelines or commentary"


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 29, 2015)

Is to:

Access Board - A GUIDE TO ADAAG PROVISIONS, see "tilted" in Mirrors ref above.

Moot? yes.

Not current, just prior historical reference if one should come across one when doing a survey.


----------

